# official Orlando @ Chicago. January 1 2005. 7:30 pm cst. CSN-CHI / WRBW NBATV



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Magic 15-12. 6-8 on the road. They are 4-6 last ten games. They have five players in double figures. Howard is averaging a double double. They average 102 pts a game, but allow 101!!! Reminds me of the old Dallas teams. Or even the very old Denver teams. You gotta outscore them to win. We should score easily. 

Bulls. 9-17. (9-8 last 17 games) 6-4 last ten games. We are 6-8 @ home. We are back in last place after losing two in a row. 1/2 game behind Milwaukee. 89.8pts a game and we allow 93.5

This game scares me. This is a deep team. Their bench can match ours as for output, so when Chandler and Gordon and Nocioni come in, they can bring in some energy people themselves.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

new year begins with a loss :sour: 

magic 110
bulls 97


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The Bulls always have proven me wrong. Bulls 100 Orlando 89

Orlando is a great team now but they won't be able to shoot against us.

NATIONAL TV BABY!


----------



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

Will the game be on NATIONAL wgn?
I want to watch in FLA


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3 Pointer</b>!
> Will the game be on NATIONAL wgn?
> I want to watch in FLA


No, but it's going to be on NBATV. So, if you have digital cable or satellite, you can watch it.

DirectTV - Channel 601
Dish Network - Channel 402
Digital Cable - Depends on your cable provider


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

Does NBA TV come with League Pass?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

for those who wants to listen to the audio streaming of the gamehttp://580wdbo.com/


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

three turnovers so far... 4x 11 magic


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

deng with two nice plays, magic by one , magic time out


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

grant hill looks very active!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> for those who wants to listen to the audio streaming of the gamehttp://580wdbo.com/


thanks for the help man


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

23 x17 bulls


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lets play inside with curry


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

look at Curry!!!!wow,beautiful play


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

chicago shooting 53% from the field, 33 x 21 chicago. nice start for us.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, were kicking butt.

Anyone else catch Curry slip when he was walking to the bench.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

How much longer till Skiles benches Curry?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls up by 20. I had a good feeling about this game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm we are in the penalty..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

chandler with three fouls already...that´s not nice


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

beautifull play by hinrich and curry


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich is absolutely schooling Francis and Mobley.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Hinrich is absolutely schooling Francis and Mobley.


and nelson.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich another three. geez


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

This is just getting ugly.

Kirk > Franchise.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls 60 x 37
We are smashing them on defense!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Skiles!

Fire Paxson!

Blow up the team!

I'm druuuuuuuunk!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are also playing very solid...few turnovers...


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Kirk > Franchise.


LOL!

Francis only averages more points, rebounds, assists and steals and has a better FT and FG%.

Well we are at it, why not: 
Curry> Shaq 
&
Gordan> Jordan


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Fire Skiles!
> 
> Fire Paxson!
> ...



fire em all.
They suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lol


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Fire Skiles!
> 
> Fire Paxson!
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: 

You've posted similarly, but that last one was unexpected.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I was drunk this morning driving back from Kansas City, drunk this afternoon watching the Kansas-Georgia Tech game, drunk this evening at my niece's birthday party and am in the process of getting hammered for a wicked game of poker tonight.

That said, fire everybody!


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Fire Skiles!
> 
> Fire Paxson!
> ...


Yeah, Hinrich has no upside, let's trade him too!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we must continue our fast rythm...dont stop


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

fourth foul on tyson chandler..thats really not good


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

72-47 Tyson playing hard. Franchise playing lazy.

Tyson tipped dunked a missed FT. They didn't even box out.

Gordon hit a three

75-47 yeech.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are destroying them....very strong play


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

a 30 point lead! wow. We can play our scrubs in the fourth.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

*Luooool Deeeeng!*

:yes:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

fith foul by chandler....


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nocioni gets Augmon to throw him to the floor for a technical, lol.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Those Magic are getting their asses handed to them by the Bulls!! Go bulls:yes:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice game for us....lets rest our key players


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nocioni doing his job...and of course pissing someone again...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

garabage time i guess


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

95-71

Lead has slipped...Skiles is ticked. 

Timeout.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

BG basket after timeout


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Stern announces 33 game suspension for Eddy falling on an opponent.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Stern announces 33 game suspension for Eddy falling on an opponent.


:laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dang this team is really coming together, and forming some chemistry. The way the bench reacted after that Antonio Davis dunk. 

Go Bulls!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

comcast sports net is the most unprofessional channel I have viewed. I will be sending a complaint email. This is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## jsuh84 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> comcast sports net is the most unprofessional channel I have viewed. I will be sending a complaint email. This is beyond ridiculous.


I sent one or two complaint e-mails to them. It was half-assed though..

We should get together a template and have people e-mail them..

Good game for the Bulls..

I cringe whenever AD has the ball, but I loved his dunk tonight..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> comcast sports net is the most unprofessional channel I have viewed. I will be sending a complaint email. This is beyond ridiculous.


Don't worry, during half time of the Jazz game, Comcast Sports Channel will be featuring a historic moment in sports history. The first ever battle of the mascots. Who will take home the gold, Benny the Bull or Jazzy the Jazz Guy.


----------



## jsuh84 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't worry, during half time of the Jazz game, Comcast Sports Channel will be featuring a historic moment in sports history. The first ever battle of the mascots. Who will take home the gold, Benny the Bull or Jazzy the Jazz Guy.



Chances are, the audio will be cut off during that segment..

Damn Comcast..


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hahaha, funny thing is ur probably right.


> Originally posted by <b>jsuh84</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

I love it.. beat the magic


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jsuh84</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True stuff.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame. no audio though just my summary so take my word for it: 

We had a good enough lead that the turnovers didn't matter. 

Kirk has been able to keep guards like Francis and Mobley "for some reason" in front of him. He did a great job defending shots. (Skiles didn't bring Kirk up, a reporter did so quit your yapping)

We have been more than competitive every night and nights like tonight when we shoot well, we are "an awful good ball club." :yes: 

We've been throwin lazy bounce passes to Eddy. Eddy has been efficient as of late to get in position to score. If our timing [on our passes] is right, he can have an easier time scoring. (Hmmm, first time I've heard Skiles point the finger at the guards instead of Curry himself)

Eddy did a good job keeping the ball high. Skiles says he can't complain about the turnovers because the game was pretty much decided when we committed a bulk of them. 

He was pleased with practices during the holidays and pleased with the way they came out tonight. 

Our strength of schedule is based on other team's records and we had a hard schedule but now it seems we are going to face a bunch of .500 teams. (So I guess he was insinuating that we expect to win most of those games)

In the pre-game he was asked about Orlando doing well especially after the trade. He said "hey, slow down a bit. They are only 15-12" They aren't unbeatable.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I told you the guards weren't giving good inbound passes to Curry.

If the team keeps playing tough defense, and plays as a TEAM, then this team will be fine, and we will be in the playoffs.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Fire Skiles!
> 
> Fire Paxson!
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Very good team win. 

Gordon is smooth. Looks like he is going to pull out more and mroe game. He doesn't even need to if he keeps shooting this well. Is that possible?

I thought for sure that Nocioni was going to break Hill's foot again. Glad that didn't happen.

Howard is going to be a flat out stud. I was impressed by the kid.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, that was a pretty strong performance even if Orlando has been slumping.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

A great win. One of the most fun games to watch that I've seen all season. Deng, Gordon, Hinrich, Curry, Tyson, Nocioni, Duhon...they all looked good. Hopefully they build off this. Not to get my hopes up too much, but it's realistic for this team to be at .500 by the end of January. They gotta take advantage of this schedule while it lightens up.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*The Nocioni block was cool*


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I thought Gordon did a very good job defending Steve Francis when he was on him. Francis relies on his quickness to blow by people, but Gordon was having none of it. He deserves a lot of the credit for Francis' bad shooting night.


----------

